

Building a Concurrent Web Scraper In Python - __darknite
http://www.codingninja.co.uk/building-a-concurrent-web-scraper-with-python/

======
piqufoh
Have a look at Python multiprocessing for true parallel threading:
<http://docs.python.org/2/library/multiprocessing.html>

